# unrequited discharge



## gnpolec

Salve a tutti, sto traducendo dei sottotitoli per un documentario francese su Georges Bataille, scrittore, pensatore francese del secolo scorso.
Riporto le battute precedenti all'espressione che non riesco a tradurre: 

"Everything in Bataille -who had read Freud, Nietzsche, Dostoyevski, Proust, Sade –everything came from the hallucinatory exploration of this inventory of ideas.
Shit, rot, sexuality, death, and *unrequited discharge**, *for which the sun is the major metaphor ”The sun, which gives constantly and never receives“ says Bataille.

Come tradurreste voi "unrequited discharge"? Ho provato con "esercizio non corrisposto" ma non suona molto bene...
Forse "irreciprocità"?


----------



## london calling

Sembra una cattiva traduzione dal francese all'inglese....molto onestamente neanch'io riesco a capire che cosa voglia dire _unrequited discharge_.


----------



## longplay

Non sarà una "giustificazione gratuita" o "discolpa immeritata" o una miscela delle due? Cosa ci può essere dopo la parola 'morte'? 'abbandono, liberazione,
assoluzione'...difficile!


----------



## Mary49

Leggendo quello che viene dopo, "_The sun, which gives constantly and never receives"_, mi verrebbe da pensare che "discharge" si può rendere con "emissione", "rilascio" o simili "non ricambiato/a", infatti si afferma che il sole è la metafora principale di questo concetto, in quanto dà costantemente e non riceve mai.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Forse intende qualcosa come un "flusso/un'emissione (di qualche tipo) non ricambiato/non ripagato/unilaterale". Infatti, come spiega dopo, il Sole ne è la metafora più importante perché dona costantemente senza ricevere mai. Cioè il sole sarebbe l'esempio più significativo di qualcosa che dà senza mai ricevere. Ma che significa??? Boh...

EDIT Incrocio con Mary. Vedo che abbiamo "capito" la stessa cosa.


----------



## gnpolec

london calling said:


> Sembra una cattiva traduzione dal francese all'inglese



Purtroppo non so il francese, e non riesco a comprendere ciò che viene detto neanche lontanamente, ad orecchio. Mi pare che venga usata una parola soltanto. Vedo se riesco a collegare lo spezzone su youtube di modo che lo possiate ascoltare anche voi. Nel frattempo io ho tradotto con "irreciprocità".


----------



## gnpolec

Ecco, qui potete ascoltare l'estratto. http://youtu.be/XI2llDdbgpI


----------



## Pat (√2)

Buongiorno 
Ho un browser troppo vecchio per vedere il video (che tra l'altro è severamente vietato linkare, gnpolec!), ma ho un sospetto: che si parli della _dissipazione _(più letteralmente, del _dispendio_). Dicono _dépense?_


----------



## Mary49

√2 said:


> Buongiorno
> Ho un browser troppo vecchio per vedere il video (che tra l'altro è severamente vietato linkare, gnpolec!), ma ho un sospetto: che si parli della _dissipazione _(più letteralmente, del _dispendio_). Dicono _dépense?_


Confermo dicono "dépense sans retour" quindi "consumo non ricambiato"


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mary49 said:


> Confermo dicono "dépense sans retour" quindi "consumo non ricambiato"



Allora, _dispendio senza contropartita _(-> dissipazione). Bisogna per forza dire _dispendio_, con Bataille.


----------



## longplay

Sì. Ma mi pare che sia 'et la dépense sans rétour dont le soleil sera la métaphore majeure" . Quindi potrebbe essere il "sacrificio senza compenso di cui il sole
sarà la più importante metafora...". "il donarsi senza nulla chiedere", come dopo specificato.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, ragazzi 

Una volta compreso di cosa si sta parlando, si può tradurre come si preferisce, per carità. Quel che voglio dire è che il concetto di _dépense _è entrato nella comunità scientifica italiana sotto il nome ufficiale di _dispendio.
_Con gli impotenti mezzi a mia disposizione (sto impazzendo con questo macinino di portatile ), ho provato a cercare la traduzione ufficiale inglese: dovrebbe essere _expenditure _(e _pure expenditure_). Faccio appello a Mary, che è un drago della ricerca: potresti verificare se anziché _unrequited discharge _il traduttore avrebbe dovuto dire _pure expenditure_? (Scusa per la richiesta "stramba", ma se tento una ricerca mi collassa il browser ).


----------



## longplay

Ma insomma ,la questione è complicata ("potlach" forse?). Bisogna andare alle origini, p. es. www.filosofico.net/inattuale/bataille.htm  .

Ciao V2!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

longplay said:


> Ma insomma ,la questione è complicata ("potlach" forse?). Bisogna andare alle origini, p. es. www.filosofico.net/inattuale/bataille.htm .
> Ciao V2!!



Ciao, LP!!
Ma no che non è complicata 
_Dépense -> _*Dispendio (I) *- *Expenditure (EN)*
_Dépense sans retour -> _*Dispendio senza contropartita (I)* *- "pure" *expenditure (EN) ?
*
*(lo dice anche il tizio del tuo link, pari pari  E con tutto questo francese che gira, ho paura che i Mod ce ne canteranno quattro...)


----------



## Mary49

> Faccio appello a Mary, che è un drago della ricerca


Hai indovinato; qui http://cssronline.org/CSSR/Archival/2008/Preparata%20-%20article.pdf dice "Bataille developed the “notion of *expenditure*” (*dépense*) as atheoretical alternative to the utilitarian principles of Liberal economics". Deduciamo che la traduzione inglese dei sottotitoli proposti non è corretta?


----------



## longplay

L'avevo visto il "dispendio",ma non mi andava di accennare alle varie interpretazioni ('potlach' compreso).

Però 'discharge' significa anche 'adempimento' (senza compenso, in questo caso): il sole adempie la propria funzione senza chiedere nulla (ma  si auto-consuma)
Non si può tradurre "dépense" alla lettera con "spesa" o "expenditure", penso: il Bataille aveva dato un senso 'non normale' e piuttosto multiforme a questo
termine, mi pare


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mary49 said:


> Hai indovinato; qui http://cssronline.org/CSSR/Archival/2008/Preparata - article.pdf dice "Bataille developed the “notion of expenditure” (dépense) as atheoretical alternative to the utilitarian principles of Liberal economics". Deduciamo che la traduzione inglese dei sottotitoli proposti non è corretta?


Grazie mille per la conferma. Il mio dubbio era sul "senza contropartita", ma dando una scorsa al documento che hai linkato ho trovato un "expenditure without compensation" (citazione da Bataille stesso, in traduzione), che mi sembra "il suo". Mi ritengo molto soddisfatta dei risultati del nostro lavoro  Ora attendo ansiosa anche il verdetto di gnpolec.Avevo dedotto che la traduzione fosse una ciofeca... fosse non del tutto corretta dal post di London Calling, che di cattive traduzioni se ne intende (LP, "expenditure" significa anche "dispendio" e "consumo").


----------



## gnpolec

Ringrazio tutti voi, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum per cui gli admins chiudano un occhio se ho violato qualche norma del regolamento.
Sinceramente non mi aspettavo tutti questi interventi!
Per quanto riguarda la traduzione, nell'economia del sottotitolo utilizzerò esclusivamente la parola _dispendio _che in italiano comprende già in sé il concetto di "non corresponsione".


----------



## london calling

gnpolec said:


> Ringrazio tutti voi, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum per cui gli admins chiudano un occhio se ho violato qualche norma del regolamento.
> Sinceramente non mi aspettavo tutti questi interventi!
> Per quanto riguarda la traduzione, nell'economia del sottotitolo utilizzerò esclusivamente la parola _dispendio _che in italiano comprende già in sé il concetto di "non corresponsione".


Infatti, non si sono accorti i mod che qui si è parlato il francese (e non si può...). 

E ripeto, l'inglese è pessimo....


----------



## Pat (√2)

gnpolec said:


> Per quanto riguarda la traduzione, nell'economia del sottotitolo utilizzerò esclusivamente la parola _dispendio _che in italiano comprende già in sé il concetto di "non corresponsione".



Concordo: è più che sufficiente 



london calling said:


> Infatti, non si sono accorti i mod che qui si è parlato il francese (e non si può...).


Era una situazione d'emergenza, Jo, e Mary e io abbiamo scritto una parolina o due... E' LP che come al solito s'è allargato!


----------



## longplay

√2 said:


> Concordo: è più che sufficiente
> 
> 
> Era una situazione d'emergenza, Jo, e Mary e io abbiamo scritto una parolina o due... E' LP che come al solito s'è allargato!



Visto che mi allargo sempre...E' di Bataille "la teoria ...che si occupa ...dell' eccesso di energie (dono, sacrificio ecc.) ... (che) si contrappone all' economia...
ristretta...della produzione"**. Da qualche parte queste energie si scaricano, quindi la "discharge" inglese va bene eccome! E pure il "rilascio" di Mary,
post 4, credo (mi dimentico del mio proposto 'sacrificio')eh!eh!

**Fonte: Enciclopedia di Filosofia-Garzanti-ristampa del 2008 (ed. 2004)


----------



## gnpolec

Grazie ancora. Anche a me l'inglese non sembrava così pessimo..più che altro è una materia difficile da tradurre, la filosofia...


----------



## london calling

gnpolec said:


> Grazie ancora. Anche a me l'inglese non sembrava così pessimo..più che altro è una materia difficile da tradurre, la filosofia...


Fidati del mio giudizio, sono di Londra. E' molto chiaramente una traduzione maccheronica (in salsa francese, of course!).


----------



## longplay

Simpaticissima LC, non voglio assolutamente essere scortese, anzi..! Questo è gergo psico/filosofico: "Instinctual energy is either discharged or...'exchanged'
for anxiety...for Bataille...such discharge is construed as an 'expenditure'..."- Patrick French-"After Bataille...",2007.

Sull'inglese non formulo giudizi, ovviamente.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Simpaticissima LC, non voglio assolutamente essere scortese, anzi..! Questo è gergo psico/filosofico: "Instinctual energy is either discharged or...'exchanged'
> for anxiety...for Bataille...such discharge is construed as an 'expenditure'..."- Patrick French-"After Bataille...",2007.
> 
> Sull'inglese non formulo giudizi, ovviamente.


Ci mancherebbe...!

Io mi sono basata sull'inglese che, ripeto è PESSIMO. Qui si doveva partire dal francese, NON dall'inglese, senonché gnp non conosce il francese ( e che sia chiaro che non te ne faccio una colpa, gnp, la colpa è del cane che ha fatto la traduzione francese-inglese).


----------



## Lorena1970

Arrivo lunga e mi sono un po' persa tra i vostri post, ma "discharge" è un termine freudiano:
_An economic term borrowed from a physicalist epistemological model, "discharge" was used by Sigmund Freud in his theorization of how the psychic apparatus deals with excitation. The notion of discharge thus refers to an outward release of the energy produced in the psychic apparatus by excitations, whether these are external or internal in origin._
Si fa menzione nel OP del fatto che Bataille avesse letto, tra gli altri, Freud.
"unrequited" significa "non corrisposto" (come è già stato detto). Poiché siete più avanti nei ragionamenti, spero questo post sia utile  (la locuzione "_unrequited discharge_" è probabilmente un obbrobrio come supposto da LC...)


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Io mi sono basata sull'inglese che, ripeto è PESSIMO.



Ma sei proprio sicura? 
Nel mio inglese notoriamente impeccabile*, avrei detto _expenditure without return_. Ti piace?
* è la traduzione ufficial-ufficialissima che ho finalmente trovato


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> Ma sei proprio sicura?
> Nel mio inglese notoriamente impeccabile*, avrei detto _expenditure without return_. Ti piace?
> * è la traduzione ufficial-ufficialissima che ho finalmente trovato


Mi riferivo alla frase originale.

E poiché non la capisco (dovrei andare a sentire la versione francese, ma mi secca), non esprimo giudizi sul significato.


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Mi riferivo alla frase originale.



Lo so, lo so. E' che non ti credono!


----------



## longplay

La frase originale, per mia colpa, è disponibile, ma, facendomi 'piccolo piccolo', credo che la multiformità del termine di Bataille (tra economia e psicologia) sia un
problemaccio ! Io sono abituato a "unrequited transfer(s)" che però vuol dire "donazioni, doni, aiuti umanitari, aiuti allo sviluppo..." senza contropartita
insomma. Chiedo scusa! (Anche "unrequited exports").


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> La frase originale, per mia colpa, è disponibile, ma, facendomi 'piccolo piccolo', credo che la multiformità del termine di Bataille (tra economia e psicologia) sia un
> problemaccio ! Io sono abituato a "unrequited transfer(s)" che però vuol dire "donazioni, doni, aiuti umanitari, aiuti allo sviluppo..." senza contropartita
> insomma. Chiedo scusa! (Anche "unrequited exports").



Tu che c'entri con la frase originale, LP?  Io mi riferisco a quella in inglese che ha postato gnp - quella francese non si può discutere qui. Comunque, mi fido dei vostri giudizi, visto che vi basate sull'originale francese, che sarà sicuramente più comprensibile della traduzione inglese.


----------



## longplay

Pensavo che 'unrequited transer(T)" potrebbe 'suonare' psico-socio-economico, ma comunque strano. Nient'altro.


----------

